# Look & Feel Skins/Themes



## togo (20. Mrz 2009)

Hi @all,
seit kurzem bin ich in einer neuen Firma welche Java Appliakationen erstellt.
Diese, wie üblich, in dem Java-Einheitsgrau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... mein Cheffe meinte, schau
ob Du andere Farben findest und er murmelte irgendwas mit Look & Feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... meine Frage dazu, nach was muss ich jetzt suchen, kenne mich da über-
haupt nicht aus ... ist das eine Datei oder Skin, Theme ... habe echt keine
Ahnung nach was ich da nun suchen soll ... bzw. weiß jemand eine Seite etc.
wo es solche Skins gibt - Ziel soll sein, dass unsere User in unserer Application
zwischen verschiedenen "Skins/Themes" wechseln/auswählen können ...

... und nun würde ich gerne meinem Cheff so ein oder mehrer Skins präsentieren 

vielen Dank für die Hilfe vorab


----------



## Marco13 (20. Mrz 2009)

Es gibt schon mehrere eingebaute Look-And-Feels... Siehe auch How to Set the Look and Feel (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Modifying the Look and Feel) . Sowas selbst machen kann aber aufwändig sein.


----------



## togo (20. Mrz 2009)

... das dachte ich mir - mein Cheff zeigte mir auch "mal eben so" ein paar Skins
auf einer HP Seite im Netz ... demnach muss es also solche Skins geben, und
diese Seite(n) suche ich um so ein Skin auszuwählen  ... die Frage ist eben
wo kann ich mir solche Skins anschauen und dann eben herunterladen?


----------



## Geeeee (20. Mrz 2009)

Kein Plan von weiteren Skins, aber schau dir das mal an:
https://jdnc-incubator.dev.java.net/documentation/l2fprod/jnlp/l2fprod.jnlp


----------



## togo (20. Mrz 2009)

... ich habe ja mit der eigentlichen Programmierung nichts zu tun, das so vorweg,
und der Link ist ja schon mal was ...

... ich dachte, dass das ganze wie ein Theme wie z.B. in einem CMS funktioniert,
Theme anschauen, downloaden und im CMS einbauen/einbinden ...

... und nu bildete ich mir ein, dass es sowas ähnliches auch für Java gibt, denn dieses
Einheitsgrau ist ja nicht wirklich der Brüller  ... 

... und nochmal zu Deinem Link, wie bekomme ich jetzt z.B. dieses XP Luna Skin?
Ist der bei Java schon dabei oder muss ich mir den ziehn ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2009)

Java bringt wie gesagt bereits mehrere LookAndFeels mit. Diese sind zum Teil systemabhängig, weil rechtlich geschützt.
Wenn du möchtest, dass dein Programm so aussieht, wie es der Benutzer auf seinem Rechner gewöhnt ist, schreibst du am besten gleich als erste Zeilen in deiner main()-Methode folgende Anweisungen:
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]try {
   UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception ex) {
   //MetalLookAndFeel wird automatisch eingesetzt.
}[/HIGHLIGHT]
Es gibt auf der Seite von javatoo.com eine Auswahl mehrerer interessanter kostenloser LAFs.
Diese werden als jar-Archiv ausgeliefert und müssen in den Classpath gebracht werden. Eine Anleitung zum Einbinden liegt meist mit dabei.


----------



## Geeeee (20. Mrz 2009)

Die hast du schonmal installiert. Einfach ausführen und Liste anschauen.
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
for (LookAndFeelInfo lookAndFeel : UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels()) {
            System.out.println(lookAndFeel.getName());
        }
[/HIGHLIGHT]
und das gewünscht dann mit
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(....) 
reinpacken.
[EDIT]
Hab natürlich das über mir nicht gelesen.


----------



## togo (20. Mrz 2009)

... puh, das übersteigt meine bescheidenen Kentnisse ... aber Danke für die 
Antworten ... denn ich kann JGoodies Looks - javootoo.com
zwar anschauen wie die aussehen aber wie bekomme ich ein Skin davon nun
zu meinem Entwickler :bahnhof: ... aber ich glaube dazu brauch ich wohl nen Java-
einsteigerNoobKurs :rtfm: ...


----------



## Geeeee (20. Mrz 2009)

> aber wie bekomme ich ein Skin davon nun
> zu meinem Entwickler


1. "Du Entwickler, lad das runter: JGoodies :: Downloads :: Libraries "
2. "Pack das was ich schön finde rein"
3. Er wird mit den Augen rollen und sich fragen, warum gerade er. Außerdem ist Freitag und da geht auch nichts mehr 
4. Er machts trotzdem, weil dein Chef es ja will.


----------



## togo (20. Mrz 2009)

oki :toll: ich danke Dir


----------

